# Skilcraft B3 Aviator, best D1 refill options



## fliegher

The Skilcraft B3 Aviator is a slim metal body pen which twists to select black ink, red ink, and automatic pencil; it also has small eraser with a screw down cap so it will not fall easily and jam a functional part of your airplane.
The B3 takes standard D1 refills so that means for example that refills like Fisher Universal 'space pen' pressurized refill can be used after snapping off the extensions.
For most of my adult life I have been using easily broken step-above-bic plastic pens, I though it would be nice to convert my new cache of Skilcrafts into even better pens by swapping out the ink refills they came with.
I don't really need red ink so that can go, the skilcraft black refill is fine but I don't think it is pressurized, I have briefly considered getting a highlighter refill or a PDA/phone stylus refill but for my needs I doubt either would ever see much use.
My thought is to get a slightly goopy but all angle and temperature reliable 'space pen' refill for one click, leave the pencil for ultimate reliability and erasability, but I think a second easy rolling black ink for comfortable writing on the ground but that won't leak from summer/body heat or altitude would be nice. Any thoughts or suggestions on the best pressurized and also smooth rolling D1 refills greatly appreciated, better ideas than two diverse black refills also appreciated. For some reason Fisher seems to be the only company still selling black pressurized refills anymore, I cant find any others that don't show extinct or out of stock.
I have broken or thrown out too many non-writing junk pens, it is time for something nice, this Skilcraft B3 with the best refills looks like a great place to start.


----------



## Unforgiven93

I just purchased a B3 Aviator and I am curious about an answer to this question as well. I'm assuming the ink that comes with the pen will not be of overly high quality, so I will be looking to replace it. I love ink that leaves very dark, crisp lines, and from my experience ballpoints almost never meet my expectations. I prefer ink like Pilot Precise V5 rolling ball ink, and Pilot G2 gel ink. I am looking for something similar to those to replace the ink that comes with this pen. 

Does anyone out there have D1 ink suggestions for us? I've been searching on this topic for a long time and no one seems to write about one of the most important aspects of the pen, the ink quality.


----------



## fliegher

A quick look on amazon shows Pilot slims gel and 0.5mm, 0.7mm, and 1.0mm ballpoint all in black, red, green, and blue colors in D1 refill size.
The included black and red ink seems to roll nice enough but since I have to modify everything I own I want to try out a 'space pen' refill in one slot and maybe a Pilot or Zebra in another.
I basically want one smooth always ready to write at room temp refill and one writes anywhere in any condition even if it requires a scribble to start and has lots of friction. 
The pencil like all .5mm automatics is prone to lead breakage requiring clicking the short remnant out.


----------



## fliegher

Just to close this thread, I installed Fisher Universal type Space Pen refills, just snap out the two extensions. The stock ink tubes have leaked internally inside the pen after getting washed but the new Fisher refills work great, write smooth everywhere even in strange conditions.


----------



## JML

The Monteverde Soft Roll D1 refills are excellent. Smooth-writing and non-blobbing.

The Tombo D1 refills are pressurized (and sealed).


----------



## fliegher

Update
I have been using the SKilcraft B3 with Fisher Universal Space Pen refills in red and black for several months now, mostly in the cockpit on flying days.
The refills are a tiny bit long by about 0.5mm and I have had the pen jam on rotation of the pen tip shell is pressed on too tightly, I am considering some sort of spacer ring.
The current fix is to extend the pen's tip shell/tube a bit with my fingers. 
In flight I leave the black ink extended so I can jot down info from the tower/control.
I am in a small plane (Cessna 172) so I put the pen into my kneeboard's pen loop.
The refills seem to be better than the space pens I had in the 90s, no glop and almost as smooth as a Pilot brand.
The pencil and eraser are not used much but I am really glad I have them when needed. 
Any suggestions on smooth writing non page tearing 0.5mm pencil leads which are not prone to snapping inside the pencil?


----------

